# JDBC Oracle Connection schlägt fehl



## c_sidi90 (28. Sep 2011)

Hallo, ich steige gerade von MYSQL auf Oracle um, mit MYSQL gab es nie Probleme, der jdbc Driver hat sich stets problemlos mit der Datenbank verbunden. Nun möchte ich jedoch aus meiner Java Anwendung eine Verbindung zu einem Server auf welchen eine Ora Datenbank läuft herstellen. 

Trotz mehrfachen Versuchen (unterschiedliche Angehensweisen) klappt dies nicht. 

Hier mein Source:


```
public class OraTest {
    public OraTest() {
        //Pfad zur tnsnames.ora Datei auf dem Server 
        System.setProperty("oracle.net.tns_admin","//SERVER_NT40/I://Oracle/tnsnames.ora");
        // oder
        //  java.exe -Doracle.net.tns_admin=\\myserver\TNSNAMES_DIR TestOra ...
        //
    }

    public void doit () throws SQLException {
    	
        String usr = "MeinUserName";
        String pwd = "MeinPasswort";
        String url = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@derServerName";


        Connection conn;
        
        DriverManager.registerDriver(new OracleDriver());
		conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url,usr,pwd);
		conn.close();
	}

    public static void main(String[] args){
        OraTest test = new OraTest();
        try {
            test.doit();
            System.out.println("Done..");
        }
        catch (SQLException e) {
           e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Vorher hatte ich immer die bekannte IO Exception The Network Adapter could not establish the connection.

Nun bekomme ich ähnliches 


```
java.sql.SQLException: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection
```

Woran mag das liegen, im Internet gab es zwar viele Threads dazu, jedoch hat keiner geholfen.


----------



## c_sidi90 (28. Sep 2011)

Ich honk, hatte mich nur verschrieben. Der Fehler lag gleich am Anfang.


```
System.setProperty("oracle.net.tns_admin","//SERVER_NT40/I://Oracle/tnsnames.ora");
```

richtig wäre 
	
	
	
	





```
System.setProperty("oracle.net.tns_admin","/I:/Oracle/");
```


----------



## AFlieger (28. Sep 2011)

In deiner URL fehlt denke ich noch der Port und das Schema

Die URL müsste demnach so aussehen

jdbcracle:thinderServerName*ORT:SID*


----------

